# مساعدة بخصوص مصعد هيدروليكي ! يامهندسين ؟



## waleed111496 (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
اخواني انا حاب استفسر منكم بخصوص موضوع محيرني كثير ...​ 
وهو اني حاليا اعمل على مشروع تخرج ..​ 
وهو مصعد يعمل بالهيدوليك حيث 
طريقة عمل المصعد اسطوانه هيدوليكيه ترفع الصندوق الممثل باحامل الكتلة 
لكن المشكله انا اريد انه اذا تم صعود المصعد الى الدور المطلوب يتم فتح الباب بشكل اتوماتيكي 
لكني لم احصل على الطريقه واريد ايضا عند النزول ان يغلق الباب وينزل ​ 

اخواني الخبراء الرجاء المساعد لمن لديهم خبره في هذا المجال ​ 
اكون شاكر لحسن تعاونكم ​ 
ودمتم ,,,,,​


----------



## mohamed mech (12 أبريل 2009)

اخى الكريم قد يكون فى مرفقات هذا الموضوع شى من اللى بتبحث عنه فاقترح عليك زيارة الموضوع

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t114641.html


----------



## م.محمود جمال (12 أبريل 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## waleed111496 (12 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر اخي وبانتضار الاخوان ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## vendetta (13 أبريل 2009)

_طب فى حل بقترحه عليك_ 

طالما المصعد هيدروليكى يعنى فى مضخه هيدروليكيه بتستمد طاقتها من محرك كهربى مثلا ولا انا غلطان؟؟
لو فعلا كلامى صح 
ممكن انك تعمل مفتاح فى الدئره الكهربيه يقطع التيار عن المحرك اللذى يمد المضخه بالقدره وبذلك يتوقف تلقائيا عند النقط التى ترغبها وهى الادوار على سبيل المثال ... ولكن على ان تضع فى حسابك عدم تسريح الضغط حتى لا يسقط الثقل (الكتله) بزوال الضغط​واتمنى أكون قدرت ايصال الفكره 
وانا فى الخدمه ​


----------



## حسن الأديب (13 أبريل 2009)

عفوا vendetta
 بعتقد انه كلا مك مختلف عن الموضوع الاخ يريد طريقة فتح واغلاق الباب اوتوماتيكي
ولا انا غلطان يا شباب


----------



## حسن الأديب (13 أبريل 2009)

بعتقد الحل باستخدام الريليات والمتحكمات بين الية فتح الباب والية اغلاقه والية رفع وانزال الحمولة شوف جماعة الكهرباء


----------



## vendetta (13 أبريل 2009)

طيب ياسيدى ماهو برده انت مش معقول هاتفتح الباب من غير ماتوقف المصعد قدام الدور مثلا فاللى قولتهولك ده اول جزء 
الجزء التانى 
هو انك بنفس المفتاح او عند نفس النقطه برده هاتخلى الباب يفتح اتوماتيكيا 

يعنى بمفتاح واحد هايؤدى وظفتين انه يقطع تيار المغذى للمحرك الكهربى وانه يوصل دائره فتح الباب وعلى فكره فى حاجه اسمها الكونتاكتور بيبقى فيها نقط مساعده بتفتح ونقط بتقفل وتقريبا ده شكله لان المسميات تختلف من بلد لبلد واتمنى اكون ساعدتك فعلا المره دى 

اه الاربع نقط اللى فوق والاربعه اللى قصادهم هما دول النقط المساعده فيهم اللى بيوصل التيار لما الكونتاكتور يتوصله تيار وفيها اللى بيقطع التيار لما الكونتاكتور يتوصله تيار ودول اللى تحطهم فى دائرة المحرك الكهربى فهمت انا اقصد ايه ؟


----------



## waleed111496 (13 أبريل 2009)

اخواني اشكر لكم تفاعلكم معي فعلا بديت احس اني بين اخواني وكنو احنا جالسين نعمل على مشروع واحد ...


الفكره الرئيسيه الي انا ابغاها هي مشكلة الباب فقط ولا المشروع جاهز 
اريده حينما تصعد الاسطوانه الى الدور المطلوب يتم توقف المصعد ومن ثم ينفتح الباب اتوماتيكيا وعند النزول عند الضغظ على زر انزال الاسطوانه اريد الباب يقفل اتوماتيكيا ومن ثم تنزل الاسطوانه 

اخي vendetta اشكر لك تعليقك اخي الذي اعرفه عن الكونتاكتور انه وصلت للكهرباء اذ لم يخيب ضني 
الفكره الرئيسيه التي اريدها ماهو الشي الذي اركبه في الباب واربطه في الدائره الكهربائيه او الهيدوليكيه لكي يفتح الباب لانه من الطبيعي لابد ان يكون شي متصل ليفتح فتحات الباب اما بشكل قطعيتن واحده لليمين وواحده للشمال او ان يرتفع الى الاعلى او الاسفل المهم اني اجد حل فتح الباب ....

اشكر لكم تعليقاتكم واي نقطه ليست بواضحه في موضوعي اعطوني خبر وانا احوال ان اوضح اكثر 

دمتم بود اخواني ,,,,,


----------



## vendetta (13 أبريل 2009)

بفرض ان الباب له دائره كهربيه لفتحه ماشى بص انا هارسم دائره كده وياريت اقدر اوصلك قصدى بس عاوز اعرف الاول انت عارف ازاى الكونتاكتور ده والنقط المساعده اللى عليه ازاى بتشتغل ؟

طب بص هاقولك على حاجه الاول النقط دى فى منها Normal Open وفى منها Normal Close طبعا بمرور التيار بتنعكس اوضاعهم يعنى اللى دايما مفتوح بيقفل واللى دايما مقفول بيفتح 

بص هحاول ارسملك انا قصدى ايه فى دائره بسيطه كده وربنا يوفقك فى مشروعك والدائره اهى وياريت تعجبك وعلى فكره بمجرد انك تقفل مفتاح الاتصال تنعكس العمليه تانى 

ياريت اكون افدتك وربنا يقدرنى على نفع وخدمة الناس ​


----------



## waleed111496 (14 أبريل 2009)

اخي اشكر لك توضيحك الشيق فكرتك واضحه 
لكن المقصد هو انا الباب هو مجسم حديدي مالقطعه الذي اوصلها به ومن ثم اوصل الشي الذي سيصل اليها الى الكهرباء 
فهمت قصدي اخي ؟

لانو انتا الان تكلم عن طريقة ترتيب الدائرة الكهربائيه واشكر لك ذالك لكن بقي الشي الذي يركب بالبا ليتم التحكم بالباب من حيث يفتح ويقفل ؟


----------



## vendetta (14 أبريل 2009)

اه يعنى انت اصلا مش مجهز الباب بأليه للفتح والغلق طب بص انا هارسملك برده دائرة بسيطه كده وعلى الله ان شاء الله تنفعك 

بص انا جاتلى فكرتين ممكن انك اولا تخليها دائرة ميكانيكيه كهربيه 
والفكره التانيه انك تخليها هيدوليكيه كهربيه بس انا كده عشان اشرحلك قصدى كلمنى Negotiator_car ده ياهؤ وهوت ماشى ؟

ودلوقتى بئى انا هاحاول ارسملك دائره ميكانيكيه كهربيه تخليك تفتح وتقفل الباب 

ودى فكره منهم شوف دى ولو ماعجبتكش ارسملك التانيه

شوف الاولى دى كده وقولى رايك ؟


----------



## vendetta (14 أبريل 2009)

اه نسيت اوضحلك انى حطيت الصاموله من برى عشان تفهم الفكره دى ماشيه ازاى انما لو هانطبقها عمليا هانخلى الصاموله من داخل جسم الباب وطبعا مش هتظهر عشان المنظر العام

وعاوز اعرف ردك عجبتك الفكره دى ولا لا ؟


----------



## شيماء طارق (15 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اشلونكم اخواني وخواتي محتاجة مساعدتكم الله يخليكم بخصوص موضوع الهدرجة اتمنى لو تقدرون تفيدوني بخصوص هذا الموضوع لان كلش صعب ومحتاجته كلش بشغلي وهو يخص وحدات تحسين البنزين واكون ممنونة لكم لو تقدرون تفيدوني وتقبلو تحياتي

اختكم شيماء طارق


----------



## vendetta (15 أبريل 2009)

هابشمهندس انت عجبتك الفكره بتاعة الميكانيكا والكهربا ولا تحب ارسملك فكره الكهربا والهيدروليك قولى انا تحت امرك


----------



## waleed111496 (18 أبريل 2009)

اعتذر جدا لك اخي vendetta على التاخير اشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر ولكني كنت منشغلا بالمشروع 
اخي الفكره شبه واضحه ولكن كيف سيتحرك الباب وما هي فائدة العامود المربوط بالمحرك 
ويفضل اخي ان ترسم الدائره الاخرى التي قلت عنها اكون شاكر لحسن تعاونك معا اخيك 
واشكرك جزيل الشكر ياباش مهندس ..


----------



## vendetta (18 أبريل 2009)

ده عامود متقلوظ يعنى معمول على شكل برغى بس طويل وبخطوه واسعه ومدى اتساع خطوة السن يؤثر فى مدى سرعة فتح وغلق الباب 
ولاحظ كمان ان المحرك بيدور فى اتجاهين​


----------



## ali bassem (20 أبريل 2009)

وضع صمام بعجله عن وصصول الغرفه للدور المطلوب تصتدم بالصمام والصمام من ناحيته يرسله اشاره للباب ويفتح تلقائيا


----------



## أيمن عفيفي (1 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

